# Cat Bordhi's free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://catbordhi.com/patterns/

Check them out and enjoy.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

The first page is black so I am unable to print the pattern.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for that. I knit while OH is driving, so the Moebius cowl is going to be my project for this year's touring holiday!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Love the Coriolis socks! Almost enough to make start knitting socks at all! LOL


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are great, thank you!!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

some of them are not free; anemone hat.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I just bought sock yarn to make my first pair of socks. Just need to finish my Surprise Jacket first.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

A lovely baby sock, thank you for the link!!!


----------



## jassik (Nov 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, Dardanelles neck warmer is NOT free.. And it is SOOO beautiful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a 'suggested sites' tab on my computer and her site is one that is always there... right next to Ravelry.. I love Cat's way of teaching.. she talks to us in a way that anyone can understand... the way her mind works she would of been a great grade school teacher...


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I really enjoy looking at all the patterns, even though I know I would not be able to knit them.I love the Anemone Hots, but find them a little creepy at the same time. I also loved the blanket which was kept in a yarn shop, and ladies would go in and knit some rows until it was finished! There were others I enjoyed looking at, but my memory is so bad that I can't remember, I will have to go and have another look! Thanks for posting.


----------

